# The Dancing Competition - DWTS and Others - Do You Watch?



## Foxfyre

The Dancing Competitions need their own thread I think as they do attract quite a large viewing audience.

So whether it is Dancing with the Stars or So You Think You Can Dance? or any of the other occasional dancing competitions, is this your cup of tea?

I'll admit that I will probably be watching.


----------



## Sarah G

Foxfyre said:


> The Dancing Competitions need their own thread I think as they do attract quite a large viewing audience.
> 
> So whether it is Dancing with the Stars or So You Think You Can Dance? or any of the other occasional dancing competitions, is this your cup of tea?
> 
> I'll admit that I will probably be watching.



I've decided to watch this time.  I usually don't but DWTS is pretty cool sometimes.  I think Nene Leakes is funny.  Here are the rest of the contestants:

1. Danica McKellar - best known for her role as Winnie Cooper, the girl who friend-zoned Kevin on the 1990s series "The Wonder Years." She is now a mathematician and author. Partner: Val Chmerkovskiy (Maksim's brother)

2. Candace Cameron Bure - she played DJ Tanner on the 1990s show "Full House" and in recent years, starred on ABC Family's "Make It Or Break It" and several TV movies. Partner: Mark Ballas

3. Drew Carey - the comedian who starred in his own sitcom now hosts the game show "The Price Is Right." Partner: Cheryl Burke

4. Diana Nyad - she made headlines in September 2013 when she became the first person to swim 110 miles from Cuba to Key West after trying four times unsuccessfully. Partner: Henry Byalikov

5. Cody Simpson - a popular 17-year-old Australian pop star. Partner: Witney Carson.

6. NeNe Leakes - this outspoken and popular "Real Housewives of Atlanta" star is now a comedy TV actress. Partner: Tony Dovolani.

7. Meryl Davis - she and partner Charlie White won a gold medal for ice dancing at the 2014 Winter Olympics in Sochi, Russia last month. Partner: Maksim Chmerkovskiy.

8. Charlie White - Davis' parter will compete on "Dancing With The Stars" too! Partner: Sharna Burgess.

9. Amy Purdy - a double amputee and snowboarding champion who is the first Paralympian to compete on "Dancing With The Stars." Partner: Derek Hough.

10. Sean Avery - a former NHL player who played on teams such as the Detroit Red Wings, the Los Angeles Kings, the Dallas Stars and the New York Rangers. Partner: Karina Smirnoff.

11. James Maslow - star of the show "Big Time Rush" and a member of the pop group of the same name. Partner: Peta Murgatroyd

12. Billy Dee Williams - an actor touted as the "black Clark Gable" in the 1970s. He played Lando Calrissian in "Star Wars" films "The Empire Strikes Back" and "The Return of the Jedi" and also played Harvey Dent in the Tim Burton's 1989 movie "Batman." Partner: Emma Slater.


----------



## Foxfyre

Dancing With the Stars - Season 18 - premieres tonight with an interesting cast this time.  And for those who are Maksim Chmerkovskiy fans, he is back.  

Here's a blurb of who is on the schedule and what they'll be doing tonight:

Cha Cha

Olympic gold medalist Meryl Davis and Maksim Chmerkovskiy.
NeNe Leakes (Real Housewives of Atlanta) and pro Tony Dovolani
Billy Dee Williams, actor, and pro Emma Slator.

*Foxtrot*

Swimmer Diana Nyad and pro Henry Byalikov
Actor James Maslow and pro Peta Murgatroyd
Game show host Drew Carey and pro Cheryl Burke
Actress Danica McKellar ("The Wonder Years") and pro Val Chmerkovskiy.

*Contemporary*

Candace Cameron Bure, actress ("Full House) with pro Mark Ballas
Olympic gold medalist Charlie White with pro Sharna Burgess
Former NHL player Sean Avery and pro Karin Smirnoff.

That leaves three other couples who will be performing a Contemporary style dance. The three couples in that category will be Candace Cameron Bure and Mark Ballas, Olympic gold medalist Charlie White and Sharna Burgess, and former NHL player Sean Avery and Karina Smirnoff.

Dancing With the Stars 2014 Season 18 will premiere on Monday at 8 p.m. ET and can be watched on the ABC TV or via livestream on your computer.


----------



## Foxfyre

I didn't see your post when I hurredly made mine this afternoon Sarah.  You gave a much more detailed synopsis of the cast.  Thanks.

Watching a recorded DWTS now.  Liking the cast so far.  Not sure I like the new hostess--nothing against her personally but I'm just not feeling the chemistry in that role.  Won't miss Brooke either for the same reason.  I really miss the hostess before Brooke--Amanda I think was her name?  She was terrific.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, Candace was awesome last night!   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Foxfyre

JOSweetHeart said:


> To me, Candace was awesome last night!
> 
> God bless you and her always!!!
> 
> Holly



Yes and several others were also amazing.  I sometimes question whether some of the stars are as amateurs to dancing as they claim.   Jennifer Gray, for instance, who won two or three seasons back, was the star in Dirty Dancing.  She had to do at least some training for that role.  So how novice was she really?   Some of them start out at a level we once expected the finalists to have attained.

I still love the show though just for the great visuals, great dancing, color, music--the whole thing.


----------



## Sarah G

Foxfyre said:


> I didn't see your post when I hurredly made mine this afternoon Sarah.  You gave a much more detailed synopsis of the cast.  Thanks.
> 
> Watching a recorded DWTS now.  Liking the cast so far.  Not sure I like the new hostess--nothing against her personally but I'm just not feeling the chemistry in that role.  Won't miss Brooke either for the same reason.  I really miss the hostess before Brooke--Amanda I think was her name?  She was terrific.



The hostesses always look the same to me, I don't see where they're useful or serve any purpose.

I just have to get used to watching it again.


----------



## Howey

Foxfyre said:


> The Dancing Competitions need their own thread I think as they do attract quite a large viewing audience.
> 
> So whether it is Dancing with the Stars or So You Think You Can Dance? or any of the other occasional dancing competitions, is this your cup of tea?
> 
> I'll admit that I will probably be watching.



We only watch DWTS. Just got through. My opinion is that the Olympic ice dancers have an unfair advantage. I can see the sympathy vote getting the parapalegic all the way to the end. Candace, of course, will have the homophobe vote, NeNe will have the homo vote. 

But poor Billy Dee...buh bye!


Oh. The horse faced new hostess? Ugh.


----------



## Foxfyre

Howey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dancing Competitions need their own thread I think as they do attract quite a large viewing audience.
> 
> So whether it is Dancing with the Stars or So You Think You Can Dance? or any of the other occasional dancing competitions, is this your cup of tea?
> 
> I'll admit that I will probably be watching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We only watch DWTS. Just got through. My opinion is that the Olympic ice dancers have an unfair advantage. I can see the sympathy vote getting the parapalegic all the way to the end. Candace, of course, will have the homophobe vote, NeNe will have the homo vote.
> 
> But poor Billy Dee...buh bye!
> 
> 
> Oh. The horse faced new hostess? Ugh.
Click to expand...


Oh come on.  Horse faced?  No.  She is very attractive, very nice and very personable.  But she just doesn't feel right in that role to me.  The chemistry just isn't right.  It's kind of like Nick Lachey being the wrong host for the Sing Off.

But the hostess before Brook wasn't Amanda--it was Sam--Samantha Harris.  And she was absolutely perfect.  I think she left by her own choice though to pursue other thing.


----------



## Amelia

Flipping through channels after the How I Met Your Mother finale, I saw a bit of Dancing With the Stars.

Meryl and Charlie as two of the contestants?  Fresh off their ice dancing Olympic medal?  I know it's not exactly the same sport but they still seem like ringers.



Edit: Not just ringers --- pros.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, Candace Cameron Bure was under scored last night.

God bless you and her always!!!

Holly


----------



## Amelia

She impressed me.  However, I did not think she was underscored.  Not when I compared her to Charlie.

She got straight 8's.  He got straight 9's.  And he seemed so much better than her in level of dance, execution, musicality, timing, everything.


----------



## Foxfyre

Amelia said:


> Flipping through channels after the How I Met Your Mother finale, I saw a bit of Dancing With the Stars.
> 
> Meryl and Charlie as two of the contestants?  Fresh off their ice dancing Olympic medal?  I know it's not exactly the same sport but they still seem like ringers.
> 
> Edit: Not just ringers --- pros.



Alas, I tend to agree.  Ice dancing of course is a very different animal from ballroom dancing, but, though I've done a bit of ballroom, and I've never ever been on ice skates in my entire life, it does seem that a lot of the same skills would apply.  But then I don't really watch DWTS as a competition as much as just pure entertainment, and our ice dancing gold medalists are certainly a pure joy to watch.

I have enjoyed lesser dancers over the years though purely because of their ability to entertain.  Cloris Leachman, at her advanced age, was a pure delight.  Marie Osmond, at her much heavier weight, wasn't much of a dancer, but we looked forward to her performance every week.  But some are just realy bad dancers and not all that much personality kids, and those I look forward to leaving.


----------



## Amelia

They also have to learn a lot of different styles of dance for ice dancing.  Different moods, different paces.  They have to be good at learning routines and good at putting emotion into the performances while paying attention to executing all the technical parts.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Once again to me Candace was underscored tonight.   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Foxfyre

The finale is tonight.  Is everybody still watching?

Going into tonight's finale:
Meryl Davis and Maksim Chmerkovskiy
Amy Purdy and Derek Hough
James Maslow and Peta Murgatroyd
Candace Cameron Bure and Mark Ballas

Some drama in advance is that Mark may be too injured to continue and that Derek Hough may also be injured.  Don't know whether that is a build up for dramatic effect or the real deal though.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

^^^ I've read elsewhere that a person has been lined up to take Mark's place if they are needed.   

God bless you and him always!!!   

Holly


----------



## The Professor

I look forward each Monday to see what Derek Hough has on tap.   He knows how to make his partner look good.   His choreography is  amazing.


----------



## AquaAthena

Foxfyre said:


> The finale is tonight.  Is everybody still watching?
> 
> Going into tonight's finale:
> Meryl Davis and Maksim Chmerkovskiy
> Amy Purdy and Derek Hough
> James Maslow and Peta Murgatroyd
> Candace Cameron Bure and Mark Ballas
> 
> Some drama in advance is that Mark may be too injured to continue and that Derek Hough may also be injured.  Don't know whether that is a build up for dramatic effect or the real deal though.



No, I quit watching the show after about the second or third season. I DO love The Voice and that is counting down to finalists tonight and tomorrow night... They are ALL winners though. Equally talented.


----------



## Foxfyre

The Professor said:


> I look forward each Monday to see what Derek Hough has on tap.   He knows how to make his partner look good.   His choreography is  amazing.



Derek hands down is the most creative, innovative, and skilled choreographer, so much so it is almost unfair to the other contestants.  And he is an amazing dancer himself.  He doesn't have to work with the more wooden, no talent, overweight, minimal personality etc. folks.  Some have suggested it isn't fair that he gets all the younger, flexible, limber, already skilled people and no wonder he looks so good.  But Kelly Pickler, so far as I know, had zero experience last year and the two of them together were amazing.  And this year Derek gets the contestant who is dancing on artificial legs.  And they're in the finals!!!  And I believe so purely on her never-give-up-determination coupled with him being the most creative choreographer ever.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I am so happy to see Candace make the final three.   

God bless you and her always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Foxfyre

Well the finale was all anybody could have expected topping off one of the best Dancing seasons ever in my opinion.  WINNERS:  MAKS AND MERYL

And ultimately I was thrilled that Maks and Meryl won--more for him than her.  Because, at 6'2" he has always been assigned the larger contestants, none of whom were especially proficient dancers, he went 10 seasons on Dancing without ever winnng a Mirabal Trophy even though he was such an amazing dancer himself.

But this year he was assigned Meryl and never, in all my years of watching, have I ever seen chemistry between two people like there was between these two.  I will not be at all surprised if they did not really fall in love and will be a forever kind of thing.

This is the Foxtrot they did on Week 3--something you would expect in the finale, not Week 3.  And it was here that I knew we were witnessing something very special.  And it only got better and better from here:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpZ8DJs7lLk]Meryl Davis & Maks "All of Me" ft. Lindsey Stirling | DWTS 18 | LIVE 3-31-14 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

Happy for Maks.


----------



## Foxfyre

Me too.  And even though Meryl really didn't qualify as an amateur--neither did Charlie--her dancing was so beautiful, effortless, and amazing it thrilled me every week.  And I really think it isn't out of the question that they will stay together, like forever.


----------



## sealybobo

Foxfyre said:


> The Dancing Competitions need their own thread I think as they do attract quite a large viewing audience.
> 
> So whether it is Dancing with the Stars or So You Think You Can Dance? or any of the other occasional dancing competitions, is this your cup of tea?
> 
> I'll admit that I will probably be watching.


I love dancing with the stars. Vanilla ice baby! Who was the big busom big ass girl on before him? Baby face won't win. Who did I miss?


----------



## Foxfyre

Just now watching it on the DVR.  I'll report back tomorrow.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I saw last night's show and in my opinion that one guy needs to withdraw from the competition because his being there might only compromise the safety of everyone else who is in the picture.

God bless you and him and everyone else there always!!!

Holly

P.S. To me, he should have waited one more year to be a part of the show or anything else that he may get involved in because right now, people are remembering all too well what it is that he is currently known for due to the fact that it only just recently happened.


----------



## Foxfyre

JOSweetHeart said:


> I saw last night's show and in my opinion that one guy needs to withdraw from the competition because his being there might only compromise the safety of everyone else who is in the picture.
> 
> God bless you and him and everyone else there always!!!
> 
> Holly
> 
> P.S. To me, he should have waited one more year to be a part of the show or anything else that he may get involved in because right now, people are remembering all too well what it is that he is currently known for due to the fact that it only just recently happened.



I'm assuming you mean Ryan Lochte and maybe.  He fessed up on the show and DWTS was up front about the scandal associated with him and I do believe that though that was a serious idiot situation but not life threatening to anybody and property damage was dealt with, I do think he really REALLY regrets the whole thing.  And the only way to live down a scandal like that is to demonstrate that you aren't the scandal that is part of your history.  In other words, become more likable and respectable than the scandal would suggest.  So maybe for him, and for DWTS, it was a good move.  We'll see how it goes.

At first I thought you meant Rick Perry who I did think should have waited a year to participate as he is still technically a presidential candidate whose campaign is only suspended.  He turned out to be a better dancer than I thought he would be though.  We'll see how he fares with the DWTS voters.

If I was betting today, I would pick Val and Laurie Hernandez to win it--the gymnasts are all amazing dancers and he is an amazing dancer and coach.  But I'll have to say I sure liked that Viennese waltz by Jana Kramer and Gleb Savchenko.  He makes my heart go pitter pat anyway and she was great.  If the sparks fly like that every week they could really be contenders.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Foxfyre said:


> The Dancing Competitions need their own thread I think as they do attract quite a large viewing audience.
> 
> So whether it is Dancing with the Stars or So You Think You Can Dance? or any of the other occasional dancing competitions, is this your cup of tea?
> 
> I'll admit that I will probably be watching.


Not a chance.


----------

